
A decade-long effort to put a WWII boat back to water - amartya916
https://arstechnica.com/features/2017/04/the-decade-long-6m-effort-to-put-a-70-year-old-wwii-boat-back-to-water/
======
coldcode
Despite being a programmer, I love reading military history books and visiting
museums. Time to plan a visit to New Orleans. Riding in a real PT boat would
be a blast. Much more likely than my dream of driving Tiger 131 (the one in
Bovington used in movie Fury).

~~~
andyv133
Make sure to give yourself plenty of time to go through the WWII Museum there.
It is huge and extremely well put together, with tons of artifacts (including
entire airplanes) and some of the best exhibit design I've ever seen.

------
walrus01
This reminds me a great deal of a nautical version of the people who are
maintaining "flying museum" operable B-17, B-24 and other WW2 vintage bomber
aircraft.

------
Animats
130,000 volunteer hours and $6 million to restore a PT boat? Someone had one
for sale for $750,000 on eBay in 2004, and they weren't getting any bids. The
going price for an 80 foot yacht is about $1-2 million.

~~~
gozur88
The condition matters, though. PT boats were not designed to last.

------
Arizhel
What I find interesting about these restoration efforts is that it took far
less time to just build the thing from scratch, many decades ago (when
technology was not as advanced).

